# Head hood for babyhawk Mei Tai? Anyon got one?



## LeahMaya (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi,
I have one babyhawk Mei Tai for my 6 month old and just ordred another for my nearly 2 year old. I love them they ar great and so many beautiful fabrics. I have an XT but would like to add a head hood as baby sleeps in there a lot and my 2 year old would need one to sleep. I know other Mei Tais have them but I love th babyhawk so much that I wanted to stick with them they are sooooo comfortable. Anyone done this and if so where did you get it, or did you make one and if so how?
Thanks everyone
Leah


----------



## LeahMaya (Jun 29, 2005)

Guess I will try and make one, if anyone has any suggestions on how to go about it tel me I would love to know
Leah


----------



## ozzyemm (Apr 15, 2005)

Try posting at different times of day. These can go unnoticed (except by ultracool people like me, who are making cookies for a potluck tomorrow







)

As for your question: I don't know







Can you google it? Does it come separately, or is it attached to the mei tei? Can you email the owner of babyhawk to see if she could make you one?

Wish I could help more!
Good luck!


----------



## frogger (Apr 13, 2005)

If you go to TBW there is a diy section and just search hood and it should come up with some.

There's also this BMT it has instructions on how to make a hood.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frogger*
If you go to TBW there is a diy section and just search hood and it should come up with some.

There's also this BMT it has instructions on how to make a hood.

I made a mei Tai using her pattern along with *THIS* The FrankenKozy. I kinda combined the two.

I cannot tell you how much I love this thing! I have been doing daycare for 20 years. If I had known about these 20 years ago, I think my job and my babies would have been a lot happier. I have a sling too, but as they get older, it is just not comfortable for me.


----------

